# 5-6 Slots open in a great lease in Talbot / Harris County!



## dawg2 (May 12, 2008)

Located on the Talbot / Harris County line, just outside of Waverly Hall.

Great lease with great game opportunities, have 5-6 openings ready to fill.  Hardwood, planted pines, year round creeks, turkey, deer, great food plots.  The camp has  permanent power and  county power!!!  What more can you ask for?!?!?!

Dues - $975 plus $100 initiation fee for anyone that was not a member the previous year, payable in 3 payments due March 15, April 15 and May 15 respectively, we will work with folks that join during or after these dates as much as possible. We do not do any type of payment based on game sought (e.g., you may not join for turkey only or deer only)...everyone joining must pay for a full membership.

Acres – 1,400 acres (2 leases 1,100 acres and 300 acres with a long common border)


Send me a PM if you are interested!

Picture of lease added! Red border is small lease, Green border is big lease, Blue border is campground right on main road.


----------



## dawg2 (May 13, 2008)

Deer season is just around the corner....


----------



## dawg2 (May 14, 2008)

We accept hunters from any state!


----------



## JohnK3 (May 14, 2008)

BUMP for a great hunt club!


----------



## dawg2 (May 16, 2008)

We'll be giving a tour this Saturday, May 17,  at 10 AM.   Deer season is creeping up!


----------



## Wghead0953 (May 18, 2008)

Pm sent. I'm very interested.


----------



## dawg2 (May 18, 2008)

Wghead0953 said:


> Pm sent. I'm very interested.



Pm responded to.


----------



## dawg2 (May 21, 2008)

I know some folks are looking for a really good place to hunt out there!


----------



## runs with scissors (May 25, 2008)

bump


----------



## JohnK3 (May 25, 2008)

bump


----------



## dawg2 (May 26, 2008)

We can have a tour of the lease next weekend!!


----------



## pearcena (May 26, 2008)

*I am interested if still available*

I live just north of Waverly Hall not far from highway 36. If you still have slots available I would like to see land and possibly sign on.

Thanks,

Neil Pearce
706-366-3841


----------



## dawg2 (May 27, 2008)

pearcena said:


> I live just north of Waverly Hall not far from highway 36. If you still have slots available I would like to see land and possibly sign on.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...



PM sent and left message.  There will be some folks there this weekend.


----------



## runs with scissors (Jun 5, 2008)

Bump


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 5, 2008)

deadeye30215 said:


> Bump



Excuse you

Still have some openings!  Great turkey population!  Nice deer too!


----------



## mmillsap (Jun 6, 2008)

I am very interested is there a phone number i can call to talk to someone about more specific info?


----------



## PIMO (Jun 10, 2008)

*millsap*

has a pm


----------



## runs with scissors (Jun 13, 2008)

Bump


----------



## JohnK3 (Jun 13, 2008)

Burp....ummm...."bump"


----------



## runs with scissors (Jun 16, 2008)

I will be at the lease this weekend if anyone is interested in a look around. Shoot me a PM and I will give you my contact information and directions.


----------



## runs with scissors (Jun 17, 2008)

ttt...Again, I will be at the lease this weekend if anyone wants to look around.


----------



## runs with scissors (Jun 19, 2008)

bump...We will have a couple of members at the lease this weekend.


----------



## runs with scissors (Jun 23, 2008)

We will be doing another tour of the property this weekend!!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 23, 2008)

Deer season is even closer!  Come check it out!


----------



## runs with scissors (Jun 25, 2008)

bump


----------



## jimmy (Jun 25, 2008)

*sent pm*

sent pm


----------



## jimmy (Jun 25, 2008)

*deadeye,*

since you live in fayetteville what's the miles down there? thanks.


----------



## runs with scissors (Jun 26, 2008)

bump-Several members will be at camp this week-end.


----------



## runs with scissors (Jun 29, 2008)

Deer season is closing in fast!!! We will be scheduling another look around in a couple of weeks.


----------



## scottyd917 (Jun 30, 2008)

how many in the club?


----------



## JohnK3 (Jun 30, 2008)

Fifteen, so far.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 30, 2008)

How do you get there from the Square in Talbotton? 
I might drop in for a cold one some day.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> How do you get there from the Square in Talbotton?
> I might drop in for a cold one some day.



Cut across 208 west from Talbotton, take a right on 36 (towards Woodland) and it's three miles on the right.  It is a nice lease.


----------



## runs with scissors (Jul 1, 2008)

If anyone is interested in taking a look at the club, there will be some members at the camp this weekend.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 1, 2008)

yep.....c'mon


----------



## runs with scissors (Jul 3, 2008)

*bump*

A couple of members will be at the lease this weekend.


----------



## runs with scissors (Jul 6, 2008)

bump


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## JohnK3 (Jul 7, 2008)

This is a great property.  You won't believe the sort of pics you can get on a trail camera around here!


----------



## runs with scissors (Jul 10, 2008)

I will be at the lease the next couple of weekends!!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 10, 2008)

JohnK3 said:


> This is a great property.  You won't believe the sort of pics you can get on a trail camera around here!



Really.....

Can you post some...


----------



## runs with scissors (Jul 13, 2008)

bump


----------



## JohnK3 (Jul 13, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Really.....
> 
> Can you post some...


Probably not.  


I'll send you some in a PM or an email after I get them transferred properly to the computer.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 13, 2008)

JohnK3 said:


> Probably not.
> 
> 
> I'll send you some in a PM or an email after I get them transferred properly to the computer.



Was it a doe?


----------



## JohnK3 (Jul 13, 2008)

Umm...sorta....from what I was told.

I'm going to have to wait until my shoulder heals up a bit more before I can go out and retrieve the photos.


----------



## runs with scissors (Jul 14, 2008)

We will be showing the property this weekend!!!!


----------



## runs with scissors (Jul 17, 2008)

We are scheduling a look around on Saturday. Shoot me a PM if interested.


----------



## runs with scissors (Jul 18, 2008)

bump


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hunting season will be here soon....


----------



## runs with scissors (Jul 20, 2008)

We have 4 openings left. Next look around will be on Saturday, July 26th.


----------



## runs with scissors (Jul 22, 2008)

bump


----------



## runs with scissors (Jul 27, 2008)

Next Look around will be Saturday August 2nd.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 27, 2008)

JohnK3 said:


> Probably not.
> 
> 
> I'll send you some in a PM or an email after I get them transferred properly to the computer.



Where are my pics!


----------



## runs with scissors (Jul 27, 2008)

Word has it that Bigfoot has been sighted in Johns area...


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 28, 2008)

deadeye30215 said:


> Word has it that Bigfoot has been sighted in Johns area...



He should post some pics...


----------



## runs with scissors (Jul 30, 2008)

*Hunting season is just around the corner!!!!!*

We will have some members at the lease over the next couple of weekends. Shoot myself, dawg2 or pfharris1965 a pm to schedule a time for a tour.


----------



## runs with scissors (Aug 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## runs with scissors (Aug 7, 2008)

We currently have 3 openings left. Shoot us a pm for a tour of the property.


----------



## JohnK3 (Aug 7, 2008)

deadeye30215 said:


> Word has it that Bigbutt has been sighted in Johns area...



That's what I've heard.  I've not been able to get out to get the chip out of the camera in a couple of months.  Hope to do so soon.  I'll make sure you get some pics when I do.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 7, 2008)

JohnK3 said:


> That's what I've heard.  I've not been able to get out to get the chip out of the camera in a couple of months.  Hope to do so soon.  I'll make sure you get some pics when I do.



Not BB

Well, we are getting hammered right now with really bad gusts and really bad lightning.  I'll go by there in the AM and see if my camper or anyone else's survived

I was out in the driveway talking to you and it got UGLY quick!


----------



## runs with scissors (Aug 12, 2008)

bump


----------



## runs with scissors (Aug 13, 2008)

Just a couple of openings left!!!!!    PM for a tour of the property.


----------



## runs with scissors (Aug 18, 2008)

bump


----------



## win280 (Aug 20, 2008)

Well. Did it survive!


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 24, 2008)

win280 said:


> Well. Did it survive!



Not sure yet.  It was too wet to take a look this weekend.  Creeks were flooded.


----------



## runs with scissors (Aug 25, 2008)

Wet does not describe it!!!!


----------



## runs with scissors (Aug 27, 2008)

A few members will be at the camp this weekend. Pm myself, dawg2 or pfharris1965 to schedule a tour.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 17, 2008)

...deer season has just begun....


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 31, 2009)

OK, we have been knocking out the turkeys!  We'll be there this weekend if anyone wants to take a look!


----------



## runs with scissors (Apr 1, 2009)

We will have a couple of members at the lease this weekend. PM myself or dawg2 for a lunchtime tour on Saturday!


----------



## runs with scissors (Apr 12, 2009)

bump


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 12, 2009)

Deadeye & I have limited out on turkeys already


----------



## win280 (Apr 16, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Deadeye & I have limited out on turkeys already



Butterball or pilgrims pride? Congrats on a great season.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 16, 2009)

win280 said:


> Butterball or pilgrims pride? Congrats on a great season.



  They sure tasted better than those two brands!  I cooked one of them whole and it was GREAT!  The kids went on this hunt


----------



## runs with scissors (May 12, 2009)

We will have a couple of people at the lease this coming weekend. Shoot myself or dawg2 a pm for a tour!


----------



## runs with scissors (May 14, 2009)

bump


----------



## dawg2 (May 14, 2009)

We'll be there this weekend!


----------



## runs with scissors (May 17, 2009)

We will have some members at the lease over the next few weekends. Shoot myself or dawg2 a pm for a look around!


----------



## runs with scissors (May 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## runs with scissors (May 20, 2009)

I will be at the lease this Saturday!


----------



## dawg2 (May 20, 2009)

deadeye30215 said:


> I will be at the lease this Saturday!



Check your PM, I may have someone coming by!


----------



## runs with scissors (May 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## runs with scissors (May 27, 2009)

bump


----------



## runs with scissors (Jun 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## runs with scissors (Jun 8, 2009)

We have made some changes in our rules and dropped the $100.00 initiation fee for new members. Shoot myself or dawg2 a pm for the information.


----------



## runs with scissors (Jun 10, 2009)

I will be at the lease this coming weekend!


----------



## runs with scissors (Jun 12, 2009)

ttt


----------



## runs with scissors (Jun 18, 2009)

bump


----------



## pierce2988 (Jun 18, 2009)

Are there any ducks on the property?


----------



## runs with scissors (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, we have a good sized swamp near the rear of the property and I see plenty of wood ducks flying in and out during deer season.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 18, 2009)

pierce2988 said:


> Are there any ducks on the property?



Yep.  we have a really steady duck population and geese that come in the swamp.


----------



## runs with scissors (Jun 28, 2009)

*We are still looking for a few folks...*

We have updated our rules...

1) $975.00-No initiation fee for new members

2) 2 bucks allowed per membership, one with a primitive weapon, one with modern firearms along with 2 does.

We have a *NICE* camp with power and water and you have access to the property year round. 

If you have any questions, shoot myself, dawg2 or pfharris1965 a PM and we will schedule a tour. I will be there July 11th and 12th.

Our web address is http://www.southernhuntingassociates.com .

Here is a picture from one of our game cams...


----------



## runs with scissors (Jul 1, 2009)

bump


----------



## runs with scissors (Jul 2, 2009)

ttt


----------



## runs with scissors (Jul 6, 2009)

A couple of members will be at the lease this weekend showing the property.


----------



## runs with scissors (Jul 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## runs with scissors (Jul 14, 2009)

bump


----------



## CraigM (Jul 15, 2009)

I have lived about 4 miles from this place all my life.  There's really good land and some good genes around this part of the county


----------



## Gadget (Jul 15, 2009)

deadeye30215 said:


> 2) 2 bucks allowed per membership, one with a primitive weapon, one with modern firearms along with 2 does.
> 
> .





Interesting management rule there, haven't seen that one before.......... I like it.


I assume ML is considered primitive?


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 15, 2009)

Gadget said:


> Interesting management rule there, haven't seen that one before.......... I like it.
> 
> 
> I assume ML is considered primitive?



Yep, bow or muzzleloader.  Either is fine.  So, let's say you do not get a deer with a bow or muzzleloader.  Then gun season opens and you get a buck.  You can still get another buck with a bow or muzzleloader.  We think it is a great amendment to the rules.


----------



## runs with scissors (Jul 16, 2009)

*A couple of updated pics...*

Here are a couple of newer pictures from the trail camera.


----------



## runs with scissors (Jul 19, 2009)

ttt


----------



## jimmy (Jul 20, 2009)

*how many?*

what's the total membership and how many more do need?


----------



## runs with scissors (Jul 20, 2009)

We try to keep 20, we have 4 or 5 openings at this time.


----------



## runs with scissors (Jul 22, 2009)

Myself and dawg2 will be at the lease this weekend, PM us for a look-around. We filled 2 openings today, still looking for 2-3 people...


----------



## runs with scissors (Jul 23, 2009)

bump


----------



## Muygrande (Jul 24, 2009)

Question........I have relocated for a job at a car dealership in Columbus, I work about 70 hours a week and very little time to hunt due to I'd rather shoot shotgun sporting clay tournaments throughout the year. Is it a family membership? Can my two daughters hunt by themselves? They are 14 and 16 and just little girls so you wouldn't have to worry about them killing much.


----------



## runs with scissors (Jul 24, 2009)

Muygrande said:


> Question........I have relocated for a job at a car dealership in Columbus, I work about 70 hours a week and very little time to hunt due to I'd rather shoot shotgun sporting clay tournaments throughout the year. Is it a family membership? Can my two daughters hunt by themselves? They are 14 and 16 and just little girls so you wouldn't have to worry about them killing much.



PM sent!


----------



## runs with scissors (Jul 27, 2009)

bump-still looking for 2-3 people.


----------



## flattop (Jul 27, 2009)

Great group of hunters!


----------



## JD (Jul 29, 2009)

Yall talk that fella into selling me that camper I looked at for $1000.00 and I am in....


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 29, 2009)

JD said:


> Yall talk that fella into selling me that camper I looked at for $1000.00 and I am in....



...I'm working on it right now


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 29, 2009)

flattop said:


> Great group of hunters!


----------



## JD (Jul 29, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> ...I'm working on it right now



You da man....


----------



## runs with scissors (Jul 29, 2009)

dawg2 said:


>





JD said:


> You da man....


He thinks he is...


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 29, 2009)

deadeye30215 said:


> He thinks he is...



I just sold him your camper for $500


----------



## runs with scissors (Jul 29, 2009)

Thats $499.00 more than I got for yours!!!!


----------



## JD (Jul 29, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> I just sold him your camper for $500





deadeye30215 said:


> Thats $499.00 more than I got for yours!!!!



You know anyone that needs a camper... I have two and will sell one for $1500.00....

Seriously, someone call the guy and tell him that I have $1000.00 burning a hole in my pocket...


----------



## runs with scissors (Jul 29, 2009)

Dawg2 is on it!


----------



## runs with scissors (Jul 31, 2009)

Bump...still looking for a couple of members, next look around will be August 8th!


----------



## runs with scissors (Aug 1, 2009)

A couple of new pics...


----------



## runs with scissors (Aug 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## runs with scissors (Aug 5, 2009)

We will be at the lease this weekend!


----------



## JD (Aug 5, 2009)

Put a check in the mail today...


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 5, 2009)

JD said:


> Put a check in the mail today...



You will have a great time!  Thanks!


----------



## JD (Aug 5, 2009)

deadeye30215 said:


> We will be at the lease this weekend!



I will probably come down Saturday to do some more looking around... 



dawg2 said:


> You will have a great time!  Thanks!


----------



## runs with scissors (Aug 5, 2009)

JD said:


> I will probably come down Saturday to do some more looking around...



Come on down...let me know what time!!!!


----------



## runs with scissors (Aug 5, 2009)

Alright folks, that gets us down to just a couple of spots left open...deer season is just around the corner!!!!


----------



## runs with scissors (Aug 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## JD (Aug 6, 2009)

deadeye30215 said:


> Come on down...let me know what time!!!!



Probably about like last time, so I can do some lookin around before it gets too hot...


----------



## runs with scissors (Aug 6, 2009)

JD said:


> Probably about like last time, so I can do some lookin around before it gets too hot...


10-4...Ill be there along with a couple of other folks!!!!


----------



## JD (Aug 10, 2009)

Bump

...few more spots left.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Squirrel season opens up, join up, we have a lot of tree rats!


----------



## runs with scissors (Aug 17, 2009)

We will have several members at the lease this weekend...only a couple of spots left, PM for a look-around!!!!


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 17, 2009)

This is a really great club folks. I took my son over there and they set him up. They have a great camp time, if you leave hungry its your own fault. Im getting in this one eventually! I got 2 leases here and lack one membership having both filled. My son still talks about Mr Mike Mr Phil and the crazy Catholic! Mr EJ was a blast! Join it, you will not regret it!


----------



## win280 (Aug 18, 2009)

Saw a good deer in front of ya'lls camp last weekend. A dandy 8.
Glad he decided not to hit my truck.


----------



## runs with scissors (Aug 18, 2009)

win280 said:


> Saw a good deer in front of ya'lls camp last weekend. A dandy 8.
> Glad he decided not to hit my truck.


He must of escaped from the tree I had him tied to!!! Ill get on dawg2 for not watching the livestock!!!!

We are seeing several good bucks this year and a ton of does...should be a bumper crop of critters!


----------



## runs with scissors (Aug 25, 2009)

ttt


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 25, 2009)

deadeye30215 said:


> He must of escaped from the tree I had him tied to!!! Ill get on dawg2 for not watching the livestock!!!!
> 
> We are seeing several good bucks this year and a ton of does...should be a bumper crop of critters!



Must have chewed through the rope


----------



## runs with scissors (Aug 26, 2009)

bump


----------



## runs with scissors (Aug 27, 2009)

We will have some members down again this weekend, pm for a look-around!


----------



## runs with scissors (Aug 31, 2009)

ttt


----------



## runs with scissors (Sep 1, 2009)

bump


----------



## runs with scissors (Sep 2, 2009)

Several members will be at the lease again this weekend!!!!


----------

